# Unterschied Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii und Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk



## Bier (6. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen 

Ich wollte mir fürs Studium mal ein Notebook zulegen.
Wenn man nebenbei auch mal hier und da n bisschen mit Zocken kann wärs auch nicht schlimm 
Ich wollte so 700€ ausgeben und da bin ich in verschieden Foren immer wieder auf das Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50a*ii* bzw Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50a*kk* gestossen.
Wo ist denn da der Unterschied? Irgendwie finde ich keinen.

Oder habt ihr noch n andern Geheimtipp?

Achja n externen Laufwerk bräuchte ich dann wohl auch noch. Da hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von..


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (6. Oktober 2013)

kk -> schwarz
ii -> silber

Relativ einfach 

Bist du dir sicher, dass du noch ein externes Laufwerk brauchst?
Wenn ja, welche ausstattung? Bluray, womöglich auch brenner?


----------



## iTzZent (6. Oktober 2013)

Und wenn du doch was anständiges haben willst, siehe hier:
MSI GE60-i550M245FD - 0016GC-SKU11 - Full-HD Display ohne Betriebssystem
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 750M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: 24 Monate

Mit bei weitem mehr Leistung. Die CPU ist gut doppelt so schnell wie die "U" Version und die GT750M besitzt GDDR5 VRAM und kein GDDR3 VRAM wie im Acer. Ein optisches Laufwerk ist hier gleich inkl und das ganze Gerät wiegt gerademal 400g mehr... Abgesehen davon kann man das Gerät sehr leicht reinigen und aufrüsten, da es eine grosse Revisionsklappe hat. Die Garantie bleibt beim öffnen sogar bestehen (offizielles Statment von MSI im MSI Forum).


----------



## The_Checker (7. Oktober 2013)

@iTzZent
Mich würde mal interessieren wo man das MSI GE60-i550m245fd mit einem i5-4200m bestellen kann? Wenn ich das bei geizhals such finde ich nur ein Modell mit i5-3230m.


----------



## iTzZent (7. Oktober 2013)

Klick doch einfach mal auf den Link  Habe direkt Cyberport verlinkt. Mit dem i5-4200M gibt es das Gerät seit ca. 1-2 Wochen, Cyberport waren mit die ersten, die das Gerät so verkauft haben (selbst wenn man es mit Ivy Bridge i5 bestellt hat!).


----------



## Bier (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

Zum Laufwerk: Was würd denn ein halbwegs gescheites überhaupt kosten? Blu Ray wär ganz nett. Das Laufwerk muss auch nur lesen können.

Zum MSI: Das hatte ich vorher auch schon gesehen. Aber wie siehts da mit der Akkulaufzeit aus? 3 Stunden fänd ich doch etwas wenig. Außerdem hat es nur 4GB Ram, ok den kann man denk ich problemlos aufrüsten. Aber die GPU hat da zwar denn schnelleren Speicher, aber dafür auch nur halb so viel.
Ich hab da jetzt nicht so die Ahnung von, also klärt mich bitte auf


----------



## VWGT (7. Oktober 2013)

Die verbaute GPU hat nicht annähernd soviel Leistung das sie die 4GB Grafikspeicher jemals bräuchte. die 2GB Gddr5 Speicher sind schneller als der DDR3 Grafikspeicher.


----------



## Bier (7. Oktober 2013)

Okay sowas wollte ich hören 
Jetzt mach mit eigl nur noch die Akkulaufzeit etwas skeptisch.


----------



## iTzZent (7. Oktober 2013)

3 Stunden sind mehr als ausreichend für ein Gerät dieser Leistungsklasse. Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, musst du halt damit klar kommen, mit weniger Details zu spielen... Denn dann MUSST du ein bei weitem langsameres Gerät nehmen, welches denn nunmal auf Akkuleistung ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Bier (7. Oktober 2013)

Mhh.. schwierige Entscheidung. Ich Überleg nochmal. Aber Danke schon mal für die guten Antworten


----------



## Bier (8. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab mich jetzt für das Acer entschieden 
Mit dem Laufwerk guck ich dann nochmal. Wenn ich eins brauch meld ich mich


----------

